# Your chance to elimate a High Street (Main Street) chain - what do you choose?



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> No one wants to see moobs, that's why they don't hire men.


What's a moob? If you're referring to scantily clad men, about half the population do like to see that.



Taller said:


> They should start another chain called "Dicks"!


Perhaps, they should. Zelda's was the closest I've seen to that. It's the only restaurant I've been to where the waiter might come to your table wearing a speedo or saran wrap. :lol:

Now if some waitress came over with her bits hanging out, I'd probably lose my appetite.


----------

